# What would you use to steam out a 10x24" green screen for wrinkles?



## cayenne (Mar 19, 2013)

I've read that you really need to get your green screen flat and devoid of wrinkles.
With something large like 10"x24".....what would one use? I can't imagine that using a run of the mill iron would do the job...what do ya'll use?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2013)

hang it up. you can use a hand held steamer on any wrinkled areas Its own weight should help. Roll it up when you've finished using it so it will not be wrinkled when you need it next.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=steamer#/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=fabric+steamer&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Afabric+steamer


----------



## Ewinter (Mar 19, 2013)

hand steamers are amaaaaazing


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

Steam Buddy by Billy Mays


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 19, 2013)

10 inch by 24 inch is smaller than most pant legs. 

Anyway, I would say a steamer would be the best way to flatten it, just make sure it's not a super delicate material that could be damaged by 212°F (100°C).


----------

